# To Hail With It



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

Last week we had a nasty hail storm come stomping thru and it did some damage. Just to the F150 and Escape, $8500.

Then, it was onto the TT .... took it to the RV repair shop yesterday for it's estimate and got it back late afternoon. $2,500 in damage, minus our $500 deductible.

Trashed almost everything on the roof; A/C unit, MaxAir Vents, exhaust vents, plus the slide-out awning. Initial checking didn't indicate any damage to roof, but when they get it pulled into the bay, they will be taking a closer look at everything.

They tell me the Carrier Unit w/ wireless remote is no longer an option, so they were going to replace it with another unit with a hard-wired thermostat. This is where the fun started because they didn't want to take the extra time to run the wiring correctly and wanted to surface mount it .... concealing the wiring with a strip on the ceiling and the wall. No way! I was very polite and just insisted that was not an option and that I have seen many guys doing the hard-wired thermostat MOD and concealing everything. I asked the dealer to talk with my Insurance Adjuster to see if there was any options. About 10 minutes later, he called back up and says the Adjuster says to do it up right and they'll cover the cost.

Indiana Farm Bureau Adjuster has been great on everything; both vehicles and TT.


----------



## desperado (Aug 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear of your loss. One of the reasons that we store indoors in the Midwest. with hail and strong winds they are out of your control

Sorry again
Mike


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

I wish I had indoor storage.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Sorry to hear this happened to you. Just how big were the hail stones?

A couple weeks ago there was a freak storm here. About ten minutes of marble size hail. Normally my Silverado is parked outside either at home or at work. I just happened to be under the roof at a gas station while filling up the tank. Just waited there until the excitement was over.


----------



## Randy A (May 28, 2012)

In our area, hail was about quarter size....about a half-hour south, it was baseball size. Literally ripped thru a lil' town down that way with major damage.

http://www.courierpress.com/photos/galleries/2012/jul/31/storm-damage---july-31-2012/30639/


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow, that looked like a bad storm. Glad things weren't worse for you. Our camper stays under a shelter and our vehicles stay in the garage, but my wife's car got pummeled by hail a few years ago while she was at work. It required a lot of work and a new paint job.


----------

